# Crystal CMP x2 Subwoofers



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

For the life of me I can't seem to find the specs for the right box for these subs. If anyone knows where I could find this info out that would be awesome.

Thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

12"
.8-1.0cf sealed
1.5cf ported

15"
1.8-2.2cf sealed
3.0cf ported


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot man I appreciate that, but if you dont mind me asking how did you find that info? Where did you get it from?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Just a couple searches on google, I found a retailer and under the specs they had the manufacturer's suggested box sizes. Not sure which one it was now, but I'm sure it would be pretty easy to find again.


----------



## allstarb13 (Mar 30, 2004)

Mini_GTR said:


> For the life of me I can't seem to find the specs for the right box for these subs. If anyone knows where I could find this info out that would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks


 a cmpx2? are u insane?

that a mean ass speaker, i know first hand, my buddy has one, and it almost killed me when i was siting in the back seat.

anyways i think the specs are about right.

what amp are u running to power the cmp?


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

I have 2 for now that i'm gonna run. When i'm fully done with my system i'm gonna have a total of 4. I'm gonna use an Orion XTR Pro 2400 for eachpair of subs. so total of 4 cmpx2 subs and 2 Orion XTR Pro 2400 amps.


----------



## allstarb13 (Mar 30, 2004)

damn that a crazy set up, those subs can eat up a mad amount of juice, i think their [email protected] right? anyways if theres anything that can power them those orions will do the job great.

but those orions are class A i think, so you'll need a grip of capasitors and maybe an extra alternator. if your going to run all that juice.

best of luck with your set up man, hope u take pics so all of us nissan freaks can see here in the forum.


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

actually i'm getting a high powered altinator, red top optima in the front, yellow top in the trunk, and 2 capacitors to power up everything correctly.

Thanks but this setup isnt going in the mini gtr, its going in my expedition. My mini gtr is semi-show but i'm goin for drifting/drag racing. If you want once i'm done with the first 2 subs i will post up pictures or send some to u.


----------

